
Ask HN: Is there any affordable V2V technology a researcher could buy? - rathalos
I am a graduate student in computer science and I want to do some research in V2V communications, but the companies I have reached out to have all shot me down. Is there anything I can buy that works mostly out of the box?
======
PaulHoule
802.11? My son was able to log onto the WiFi on a bus when I was driving next
to it.

